# Mike Fischer and whatsherface



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

so i heard the hockey player is going to marry the talent show winner. 
can anyone name 3 songs she's recorded without googling?
i can't name one.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

hahaha, no, but that doesn't stop her from being real easy on the ol' peepers.

congrats mike!

i actually know his ex-gf from many years back before he was in the nhl and this new one's a damned sight better lookin'


----------



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm no fan of country and Western and even I know who Carrie Underwood is.
Yes, very good looking and seems to be the real deal. Not made up or fake like so many of the Hippity Hop, Rock and Pop cult heroes are.
I can name two tunes off the top of my head; "Jesus, Take the Wheel" and "Before He Cheats".


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

I don't get the comment about naming songs without googling...is that suggesting she isn't talented?

I can't name three songs from Vai, Satriani, Petrucci, BB King, or a whole slew of other talented musicians, does that mean they aren't talented?

I actually like country these days because they play an instrument and can carry a tune, unlike the majority of new music these days that is Computer Recorded Anodized Pop or CRAP (from the We Will Rock You Musical)

~Andrew


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Stephen W. said:


> I can name two tunes off the top of my head; "Jesus, Take the Wheel" and "Before He Cheats".



Those are the 2 I could name. I've heard others but I can't think of the names. She does a killer version of Hearts "Alone"She's an amazing singer but I hate her material. Most of her material sounds like recycled Shania Twain. Another great talent that is ruined by Nashville execs.


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks for the tips guys.

"Jesus! Take the Wheel!" -thats what my friend yelled when the heater fell off his doobie and started burning a hole though his Levis while we were rolling down that 401 at 120 back in 1975. i never knew they turned it into a song? cool. :smile:


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Well if Mike decides that it would be more convenient to play for Nashville so he can spend more time at home with the wife, Carrie's name is going to start being "Yoko" around Ottawa!

That aside, I wish them both well. Nice couple of kids who work hard and do good work.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

She may be easy on the eyes and "real", but "Jesus, Take The Wheel" and "Before He Cheats"!?! My kid sister could score a hit in this genre with these song tltles. For me, this style of country is laughable at best, and mildly sickening at worst. I was in a cab the other day and the driver was listening to a New Country station. The lyrics went something like "there's a hole in the ozone that keeps on burning, but ain't it funny how this old world just keeps on turning/ Ain't this a great American ride". I don't know who these guys were, and I dont think Ib need to...ever. Ain't this music so darn "real" and folksy? Well, now I've made myself queasy........


Shawn


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

mhammer said:


> Well if Mike decides that it would be more convenient to play for Nashville so he can spend more time at home with the wife, Carrie's name is going to start being "Yoko" around Ottawa!
> 
> That aside, I wish them both well. Nice couple of kids who work hard and do good work.


Nicer guitar shops in Nashville than in Ottawa, though! hwopv


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

six-string said:


> so i heard the hockey player is going to marry the talent show winner.
> can anyone name 3 songs she's recorded without googling?
> i can't name one.


First, I watch hockey and I didn't have a clue what this meant until I read the rest of the thread.

Second, I don't watch talent shows and don't know the winners. I sincerely hope she doesn't sing like, or sound like, Yoko Ono.

Third, after reading her name, I wasn't sure what she was, actress, singer, hurdy-gurdy player, juggler, gymnast...

Fourth, until now I would have guessed that "Jesus Take The Wheel" was a Grateful Dead outtake.

Fifth, I want to thank everyone for the deep and unabiding education on cultural matters such as these. I feel now as if I'm finally descending from the trees and ready to start walking upright.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Stephen W. said:


> I'm no fan of country and Western and even I know who Carrie Underwood is.
> Yes, very good looking and seems to be the real deal. Not made up or fake like so many of the Hippity Hop, Rock and Pop cult heroes are.
> I can name two tunes off the top of my head; "Jesus, Take the Wheel" and "Before He Cheats".


Huh!!!

She's completely made up and fake just like the Hippity Hop, Rock and Pop cult heroes.

When someone else writes the song and composes the music and performs the music, how can she be the real deal?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Ella Fitzgerald hardly ever wrote anything (if she ever did), and neither did Janis Joplin or Beverly Sills. Both of 'em sang and did not play instruments (that we could see). Didn't stop them at all.

I suppose it would be nice if all female vocalists were like Joni, or Laura Nyro, or Sheryl Crow, or Alicia Keys. But most of them will be like Carrie, or Mariah, or Beyoncé, or Faith, or Celine, etc. I'm not drawn to Carrie's music, but I won't hold it against her. She's just doing her job.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Ella Fitzgerald hardly ever wrote anything (if she ever did), and neither did Janis Joplin or Beverly Sills. Both of 'em sang and did not play instruments (that we could see). Didn't stop them at all.


I'm reminded of the old Rolling stones track from one of their early albums. (Decembers Children; also the very first album I ever bought)

"Its the singer not the song".


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

kqoct and me, I have NO idea who either of these people are without doing a google search first.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Will her name now become Carrie Fischer and will she have to make her hair look like danishes on her ears?


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> Will her name now become Carrie Fischer and will she have to make her hair look like danishes on her ears?




:wave: I was SO IN LOVE WITH HER! I would enthrall my friends for hours what I would do with her if I had her alone in dark room for 10 mins...


Gawwww I miss being 10 *aww*


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Fifth, I want to thank everyone for the deep and unabiding education on cultural matters such as these. I feel now as if I'm finally descending from the trees and ready to start walking upright.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Don't do it, you're better off up on the forest canopy. I'm migrating that way myself, albeit slower than I'd like. I feel a little dumber with every celebrity headline I read.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Rugburn said:


> She may be easy on the eyes and "real", but "Jesus, Take The Wheel" and "Before He Cheats"!?! My kid sister could score a hit in this genre with these song tltles.
> 
> 
> Shawn


america, especially in the south, still has alot of christians. especially evangelicals, pentacostals, and charismatics. those people find the lyrics to "Jesus take the wheel" to be in line with their beliefs, to be affirming, and uplifting to some degree. while it may be unpopular here in canadia to love God, in America, that's not yet the case.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

cheezyridr said:


> america, especially in the south, still has alot of christians. especially evangelicals, pentacostals, and charismatics. those people find the lyrics to "Jesus take the wheel" to be in line with their beliefs, to be affirming, and uplifting to some degree. while it may be unpopular here in canadia to love God, in America, that's not yet the case.




Cheezy, I've got a pretty good idea of who the target audience is for this music. My point was regarding the stereotypical nature of these themes. All that's missing is the pick-up truck. Please don't use my remark as an invitation to make crass judgements about Canadia. We have all kinds of folks here as well. Some you may agree with, others not so much.

Shawn.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> america, especially in the south, still has alot of christians. especially evangelicals, pentacostals, and charismatics. those people find the lyrics to "Jesus take the wheel" to be in line with their beliefs, to be affirming, and uplifting to some degree. while it may be unpopular here in canadia to love God, in America, that's not yet the case.


On my recent trip to Nashville, I was informed by someone that Nashville had more churches than...somethng. I forget whether it was number of churches per capita, or more churches than banks, or whatever, but the gist was that there were a VERY large number of them. And I have to say that, yes, I saw a VERY large number of them downtown, all within a very short distance of each other. Sort of like donut shops in Hamilton, or sushi places in downtown Vancouver. :smilie_flagge17:

Doesn't stop them from being nice folks one single bit. :smile:


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm happy for them. I like fisher, and my GF loves Carrie Underwood.
Congrats guys.:wave:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

keto said:


> I feel a little dumber with every celebrity headline I read.


Oh yeah, I know what you mean. I wonder how all this celebrity worship will be viewed by historians and future generations.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Mooh said:


> Oh yeah, I know what you mean. I wonder how all this celebrity worship will be viewed by historians and future generations.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


I work in an office where nearly all the staff do nothing but read celebrity gossip magazines. It's utterly baffling. I can't believe they really have nothing better to spend their free (and work) time on.

What really gets me is that some of these so-called celebrities are famous for having done nothing at all. Movie and Music celebs? I get them. But to my knowledge, the Kardashians have done nothing whatsoever. Same with Paris for that matter.

From a sociological/anthropological standpoint, I can understand the interest in the lives of people that you view as "better" than you. Those who have more money, but specifically those who have done something to earn that money, be it acting, hitting a ball really far or warbling some notes. But what the heck is the interest in people who have done nothing to achieve their notoriety and wealth? These people aren't even interesting as just _people_!

Anywho, I like Mike Fisher, and was hoping the Leafs would be able to woo him away from Ottawa, but alas. I'm glad for the happy couple, though I only had the vaguest notion of who Carrie Underwear was before she started ducking down to avoid cameras at Sens games.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> But what the heck is the interest in people who have done nothing to achieve their notoriety and wealth? These people aren't even interesting as just _people_!


Agreed. I've known some far more interesting and little known folks. 

I once worked with a decorated WW2 hero who quietly went about his post war life after having many times crossed enemy lines at dawn/dusk/bad weather to take aerial photos of enemy positions from huge box kites. The man was a genius, amateur botanist, experimental farmer, and a real good guy. I only discovered his other life by accident. 

Another guy I know was a farmer until he got hurt, but holds patents on farm and heavy machinery, some of which is in lots of cars and machinery on the roads today. He also designs things to make life easier for folks with handicaps. Again, I discovered by accident that he's an inventor after he wanted to discuss a new guitar design he was building in his shop.

I know an very old lady who taught school for decades, loved volunteering for everything in the community, traveled the world, every continent, behind the iron curtain, tutored kids on educational cruises. Almost 100 now she reads more in a week than most folks ever do.

Others? Guitar builders, an antarctic scientist, a doctor who worked in Africa among the poor, and folks I don't know but admire like Stephen Lewis.

In my mind these sorts of people are far more interesting than any celebrity. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Doesn't every country song have to have the words "Jesus", "cheat", or "pickup truck" in the title? Actually, if she had a song called "Cheating Jesus Take the Wheel of my 150" I think it would debut at number 1.

I'm pretty sure you could create a "random country song title generator" using the following words:

Jesus
America
Truck
Job
Beer
Boots
Cheat (-er,-ing,-ish)
Country
Love
Ain't
Lyin
Gun

I may have missed some, but that covers about 80% of all the songs.

Just kidding, I love country music. Almost as much as I love the flag, the lord, and my vee-hicle.

--- D


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> I work in an office where nearly all the staff do nothing but read celebrity gossip magazines. It's utterly baffling. I can't believe they really have nothing better to spend their free (and work) time on.


Remember when you could stand in the checkout line at the supermarket and the magazine selection there was more than celebrity tabloids/mags, Archie, and fast recipe booklets? Yes there was Weekly World News (love that Batboy, and the day isn't complete without an Elvis sighting and Nostradamus prediction!), but there would also be Time, Newsweek, and MacLean's, Harpers, Atlantic Review, New Yorker, and other mags with *actual articles* in them. It's mind-boggling to think that at one time, those were *impulse purchases*. Maybe the stores figure we all have dental plans now so we've read all those mags in the dentist's waiting room.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

mhammer said:


> Remember when you could stand in the checkout line at the supermarket and the magazine selection there was more than celebrity tabloids/mags, Archie, and fast recipe booklets? Yes there was Weekly World News (love that Batboy, and the day isn't complete without an Elvis sighting and Nostradamus prediction!), but there would also be Time, Newsweek, and MacLean's, Harpers, Atlantic Review, New Yorker, and other mags with *actual articles* in them. It's mind-boggling to think that at one time, those were *impulse purchases*. Maybe the stores figure we all have dental plans now so we've read all those mags in the dentist's waiting room.


More painfully, I remember when TV Guide went to over 1 dollar. I stopped buying it then and there. TV Guide had better entertainment articles than entertainment rages, even if it was usually only a few pages worth. But nothing in or of it made it worth more than 1 dollar for me.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

you see, there ya go.

it seems to be just fine and dandy for anyone to say derogatory things about americans and christians here, but the minute someone says something about it, it's immediately labeled as being crass. 

well, i calls 'em like i sees 'em. if that's what being crass is, then ok, i'm crass all the way to the bone and proud to be a crass american christian ******* hillbilly. whether anyone of you wants to accept it or not, the truth is, alot of people right here in canada, ESPECIALLY here in toronto, proudly display the bruises on their shoulders. you know, the ones they get from patting themselves on the back for being _so_ tolerant. somehow, that tolerance disappears like a mist the minute they need to use it on someone who isn't gay, muslim, or a deadbeat beggin for change outside of the supermarket. like i said, i call it like i see it. ymmv


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> you see, there ya go.
> 
> it seems to be just fine and dandy for anyone to say derogatory things about americans and christians here, but the minute someone says something about it, it's immediately labeled as being crass.
> 
> well, i calls 'em like i sees 'em. if that's what being crass is, then ok, i'm crass all the way to the bone and proud to be a crass american christian ******* hillbilly. whether anyone of you wants to accept it or not, the truth is, alot of people right here in canada, ESPECIALLY here in toronto, proudly display the bruises on their shoulders. you know, the ones they get from patting themselves on the back for being _so_ tolerant. somehow, that tolerance disappears like a mist the minute they need to use it on someone who isn't gay, muslim, or a deadbeat beggin for change outside of the supermarket. like i said, i call it like i see it. ymmv


Are you reading a special version of this thread? Or maybe it's just reading into something that was said in this thread?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> america, especially in the south, still has alot of christians. especially evangelicals, pentacostals, and charismatics. those people find the lyrics to "Jesus take the wheel" to be in line with their beliefs, to be affirming, and uplifting to some degree. while it may be unpopular here in canadia to love God, in America, that's not yet the case.


I think it is probably a regional thing, and not something you'd find _everywhere_ in the USA, nor something you wouldn't find _anywhere_ in "canadia" (that's a *capital* C, there, buddy! :smilie_flagge17. But that's not a special strength OR a weakness. It's simply just one way that regular folks live lives that are good on the outside, good on the inside, and meaningful to them and the people they care about.

Absolutely nothing wrong with being a "crass american christian ******* hillbilly". They hug their kids too. Indeed, while standing in line at Jack's Bar-b-que in downtown Nashville (see pic), my colleague and I struck up a conversation with one such person standing behind us. Giant of a guy with a stomach that had enjoyed many such meals, and fit the image of someone that you just know was likely to be nicknamed 'Tiny' or 'Junior'. Single divorced father of 3 boys who had been working since his teens, and retired recently to devote more time to his boys. As a reward for their good grades he drove his oldest and his buddies some 4 hours in each direction (in a truck, of course) to see Metallica. Just the sweetest guy, and someone I'm sorry I'm not gonna get to know as a neighbour or friend. If that's what being a "crass american christian ******* hillbilly" is, give me more of them.

That being said, Duster has a fair point about what often passes for country on the charts. Of course the rest of us know that what counts as country extends well beyond the simplistic notion of the random country song generator. And when Brad Paisley can play "Sharp Dressed Man"....with authority, you *know* it. :smile:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Are you reading a special version of this thread? Or maybe it's just reading into something that was said in this thread?


+1! I don't get it either. Thought maybe something got deleted.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Duster said:


> Doesn't every country song have to have the words "Jesus", "cheat", or "pickup truck" in the title? Actually, if she had a song called "Cheating Jesus Take the Wheel of my 150" I think it would debut at number 1.
> 
> I'm pretty sure you could create a "random country song title generator" using the following words:
> 
> ...



This is the perfect country song.

[YOUTUBE]LEo8poVlQrM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

I like that picture, Nashville and two kids in Metallica and looks like a Slayer T-shirt.

Having met a few movie stars I really think it takes a strong person to keep the personalty they have once they hit the big time.

Ben Afleck was a jerk (Paycheck), he was ordering people around like a well..Jerk.

Halley Barrey did not even let people look at her, her guards told people to stop staring (Sushi ).

Justin Timberlake who I met in the washroom ( Shark Club..I think)? was the nicest guy..I joked with him and said hey can I keep your toilet paper, we had a good laugh and I said welcome to Vancouver, shook my hand and he was off.

Will Smith was the most amazing guy, he is the Fresh Prince. When he came out of his trailer he was bopping saying hello to everyone, he stopped where we were standing (food table) and got 5 bottles of water..I said to him hey Will that was amazing riding on the bike ( I Robot set)..he said its the movies, they can make me look good doing anything..everyone laughed.. he shook my hand and my wifes and I said welcome to Vancouver..he said thanks I love your city then gave us some water. He then gave the rest of the water to his crew as in working guys.

Bif Naked gave me a hug on Robson street just cause I said Hi.

Evanesscance sp? laughed with me after I said hi then got lost in her eyes..Said sorry your eyes made me lose my mind...such a nice girl.

Tom Selleck opened the door for us and said after you sir...He is one big guy!

As with all people there are always good and bad ones.
I hope people leave them alone so they can enjoy their lives like the rest of us.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

guitarman2 said:


> This is the perfect country song.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]LEo8poVlQrM[/YOUTUBE]


That's funny that you should post that now. We were just sitting around at work talking about classic country music and someone mentioned "Darlin" as being the quintessential country music song. LOL. :bow:


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Third, after reading her name, I wasn't sure what she was, actress, singer, hurdy-gurdy player, juggler, gymnast...


"Hurdy-gurdy player"! Now there's something that doesn't get mentioned everyday.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

J S Moore said:


> "Hurdy-gurdy player"! Now there's something that doesn't get mentioned everyday.


Really? Then you and I travel in different circles, LOL! I'm only *partly* kidding. Seriously, hurdy-gurdy rocks.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxRmCRr1V2g

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Bevo said:


> Justin Timberlake who I met in the washroom ( Shark Club..I think)? was the nicest guy..I joked with him and said hey can I keep your toilet paper, we had a good laugh and I said welcome to Vancouver, shook my hand and he was off.


You took his toilet paper then shook his hand, gawd I hope you washed your hands after all that.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

The only song I could think of is the one about trashing a boyfriends car for being unfaithful. But it doesnt matter, I dont listen to much country/rock anyways. Heck I cant say I've ever heard of most of the guitar gods you guys are always talking about either Django Reinhardt, Joe Bonnamassa, etc. Its all relative.

Similarly, I doubt more than 1% of Americans know who Mike Fischer is. Its not like he's Crosby, Ovechkin or Gretzky. And besides....its hockey after all. As niche a sport over there as Poker.

Make no mistake, when the 2 of them go out, they use Fischers money for tipping...and not much else. Like Faith Hill / Tim McGraw, she'll be the one bringing home the bacon...and when he brings in a few bucks she'll likely say "awww, thats cute, honey!". Its the modern relationship. I'm kind of in one as well. it has its ups and downs


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

J S Moore said:


> "Hurdy-gurdy player"! Now there's something that doesn't get mentioned everyday.





Mooh said:


> Really? Then you and I travel in different circles, LOL! I'm only *partly* kidding. Seriously, hurdy-gurdy rocks.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxRmCRr1V2g
> 
> Peace, Mooh.



Best video opening!

[YOUTUBE]PoharaQ6PPc[/YOUTUBE]

Redefined classic!

[YOUTUBE]76yWZcsgwF8[/YOUTUBE]

kqoct Still don't know her...

[YOUTUBE]VG3SYPzCEWA[/YOUTUBE]

But sounds like any other thee thousand billion other singing housewives out there....


----------

